# Stages power meter on Hollowgrams



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking at a Stages PM Hollowgram Si crank...but I have one possibly really stupid question: You're required to order a brand new left crank arm from Stages but if you already have a full set what do you do with the non-Stages left arm once the new arm is installed? Google did not shed any light on this.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I put mine on the shelf.
Just sits there, hanging out.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

mine is in my garage. you can try selling it, but, you might as well keep it just in case the Stages needs to be send out for work or repairs.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

veloci1 said:


> mine is in my garage. you can try selling it, but, you might as well keep it just in case the Stages needs to be send out for work or repairs.


that's a good point.. I got the whole crankset from stages.. so no spare for me, but I do search for the left arm on ebay


----------



## cutty (May 28, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> I put mine on the shelf.
> Just sits there, hanging out.


so how do you like the stages on hollowgram? waiting for it to install on my SISL2 crank.


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> I put mine on the shelf.
> Just sits there, hanging out.


I'm going to need to find a better use for it I think, like maybe a Christmas ornament or something


----------

